# Аккордеон FR-7x



## Ариэль (24 Окт 2011)

При проигрывании вставленной флешки нет звука при игре на аккордеоне. Почему?
Благодарю заранее за ответ. Ариэль.


----------



## BudnikYurij (29 Окт 2011)

Не знаю(


----------

